# Gross me out



## kirispupis (May 7, 2012)

Let's see some of your most disgusting macro shots. Let's try to make this the most feared thread on CR. 

I'll start with two of mine.






http://500px.com/photo/7359028





http://500px.com/photo/2913355


----------



## ashiii (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have been following CR for a few months now, but posting for the first time.

I thought this thread is a great idea, so thought id share a photo here. Its nothing spectacular, as i am still relatively new to photography and just starting to develop my skills. 

I found this beautiful tree frog stuck to my window one night. Interesting perspective into a frog's life.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> I'll start with two of mine



You sir, are disgusting. I don't have anything to contribute, but this thread made me laugh.


----------



## marekjoz (May 7, 2012)

I'm curious - what the fly is sitting on (second shot) and how did you shoot it? 

BTW: Why disgusting only in macro?


----------



## jebrady03 (May 7, 2012)

I've been told by a few people that this gives them "the willies".






Shot this wolf spider with a 60D and 60mm macro. No fancy focus stacking or anything like that. 

EDIT: Looks like this forum downsizes pictures with no option to "click and see full size" (a little odd for a photography site) so here's a link to the 1200 pixel version http://www.deviantconstrictors.com/assets/galleries/328/IMG_3924.JPG


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2012)

jebrady03 said:


> I've been told by a few people that this gives them "the willies".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant I took my first shot of this kind yesterday. He or she was no bigger than 1/2 cm from tail to head. I shot it with a Canon 100 F2.8L HIS USM on my 5D II. The picture has been cropped quite a bit, but it is okay for webresolution I think


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2012)

I am adding another, taken with the same lens and camera. I doubt I would have had the guts to use a macrolens for this shot, had it not been for the protective glass between me and the snake


----------



## TrumpetPower! (May 7, 2012)

This lil' guy was in the bathtub of my new home a few months after I moved in. It's a handheld 1:1 shot with the 5DII mounted to the 180. The upper portion is a 100% crop; below is the full frame.

Bonus points for identifying him....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## kirispupis (May 7, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I'm curious - what the fly is sitting on (second shot) and how did you shoot it?
> 
> BTW: Why disgusting only in macro?



The fly was sitting on dog sh$#t. I used an MP-E 65 + MT-24EX to shoot it.
You don't have to stick to macro, but IMHO macro does it best.


----------



## zhap03 (May 7, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious - what the fly is sitting on (second shot) and how did you shoot it?
> ...



Dear goodness... oh sweet baby jebus.


----------



## marekjoz (May 7, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious - what the fly is sitting on (second shot) and how did you shoot it?
> ...



Regarding distance from lens to subject when shooting macro, I think I know what you mean in this case...


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 7, 2012)

I don't like any of these, yuk! It works!! ;D

dario.


----------



## donjensen (May 7, 2012)

jebrady03 said:


> I've been told by a few people that this gives them "the willies".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That´s freaking awesome, look at that monster! Just look at it!!!


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 7, 2012)

YIKES !  :'(


----------



## Razor2012 (May 8, 2012)

jebrady03 said:


> I've been told by a few people that this gives them "the willies".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot, it sure is menacing-looking.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 8, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I am adding another, taken with the same lens and camera. I doubt I would have had the guts to use a macrolens for this shot, had it not been for the protective glass between me and the snake



I love GTP's!!! They're absolutely beautiful but they're also heat seaking missiles with GIANT teeth if you're not careful. The macro lens probably isn't the best option in this case! haha!

Here's a shot I took with the 15-85 the other day at a zoo. The glass wasn't exactly clean and there are some harsh reflections - AND this Green Tree Python looks a tad underweight - but it's still a beautiful snake!





Here's another picture of the wolf spider. This was the first shot I took when the 15-85 was attached - before I knew this spider would let me get close to it without scampering off (or onto me - lol)






This was a pretty large spider and quite honestly, it terrified the crap out of me!

The picture above is exactly how I found that spider. Hanging out on top of the thermometer in our pool, which was trapped in the filter and spinning in circles for what I presume to be numerous hours on end. I think this little guy/gal was simply exhausted from clinging to the shark for dear life all day and that's why I was able to get so close.

Here's a larger version (3000x2000) of the original image if anyone is interested.
http://www.deviantconstrictors.com/assets/galleries/328/IMG_3924-3000px.JPG


----------



## Bennymiata (May 14, 2012)

How about a fly regurgitating his food?


----------



## JasonATL (May 14, 2012)

I posted this in another thread, but it seems appropriate for the gross factor to also link it here:

Some Days...


----------

